# Ne-5



## Ross (Aug 18, 2016)

Has anyone moved NE-5 modern Whizzer engine / parts onto an old bike? Photos?


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 18, 2016)

I've seen it done many times, some look nicer than others though.


----------



## Boris (Aug 18, 2016)

This is mine. Sorry for the crummy photo.


----------



## Ross (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks, very nice....tempting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mason_man (Aug 19, 2016)

One of the best I've seen! 

Ray


----------



## oldskool (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## oldskool (Sep 7, 2016)

Here's a wc-1 on a Schwinn heavy duty frame. I'm talking about the white one. Made everything by hand that I needed. Including the fenders.


----------



## MotoMagz (Sep 9, 2016)

oldskool said:


> Here's a wc-1 on a Schwinn heavy duty frame. I'm talking about the white one. Made everything by hand that I needed. Including the fenders.




I believe I saw your bike in a photo from JB's Ralley. I had asked him where you bought them...that when I learned you made them...nice work . They really go good with the bike.


----------



## oldskool (Sep 11, 2016)

Yes your right, my brother and I have been at the Rally the past 5 yrs. Thank you


----------



## richtrix (Sep 11, 2016)

Here's mine...Runs like a Champ...For Sale


----------



## racie35 (Sep 12, 2016)

What clutch is on that Rich?


----------



## richtrix (Sep 12, 2016)

racie35 said:


> What clutch is on that Rich?




It's a manual clutch made by the guy in Taiwan that sells whizzer kits on ebay. I really like it, no problems and works great.


----------

